# O60411 Stormchasers



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Launched and the radar showed no storms. By 10:30 the toon was rockin
and I was the only one aboard:Banane10: 

By 12:30 the wind changed from the North and blew the baits into 
submerged brush. You could stick a fork in us then cause we was done.

I landed a little female flathead before the second thunderstorm.
Fat and full of eggs, she gave me a little rash and stripped some skin 
off my fingers.










This trip felt like Misfit was along Little boat rained full of water, 
Chad twisted an ankle, all reels splashed with mud, broke the boat gaff,
I fell in the lake, everyone had wet wedgies before we got our 
raingear on, and all the lines got hung in underwater snags.

As soon as I dry out I will be ready to do it again


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

what a man willl do for a flathead! nice fish.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Little female? I think You took a picture of the wrong fish! lol' 

Looks like a pretty hefty gale to me, way to go.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice one Robby! Sounds about like the nite we went out and as soon as the bad storms came in the channel cats started hammering our baits!


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

She is a chunky one. Good fish robby


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I put her back so if Lewis ever decides to
go he will have confidence there are flathead
available






He keeps fishing for those green baitfish tho


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats on a great catch!!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Boyz

I just wanted it noted in the record that any blood you see in
pix or videos is mine. I usually get in a hurry to remove hooks 
and get fish back in the water. This time the flathead gave me 
a little nip while removing the hook before I asked Chad to hold 
a lip so I could finish.

My best guess is that this girl will lay 20-30 thousand eggs
in a few weeks. It seems they don't remember getting caught
for long and resume their normal lives.

I often fail to acknowledge the help I get from Chad and Richard
as we fish. We work as a team getting bait and setting up but 
most often only recognize the fella lucky enough to land a fish.


----------

